# What is the School District on??? rant



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

They're trying to kill us.

There was a weather warning last night for freezing rain.
It is now 24 F (it was 9F yesterday, watch for pnuemonia!) and Raining, not sure exactly how that works, but it is. Theres a 2" layer  on every possible surface.

And there's still school. :GAAH:

I'm not going, I made it 2 1/2 miles down the road before I saw a car go into the ditch, then turned around and made it home after seeing a -poor moose- slide all over trying to cross the road!

Alaskans are known for being a little 'off their rocker' (as I've heard).. and this just proves that they want us to be used as packing peanuts in a bus.

End rant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't blame you at all Katrina ..........  is very important ....to be safe ....... the school should not allow school to remain open.... that is ridiculous... in my book..... :doh: :help: I am happy.... you are staying home..... I wouldn't of went either .....after what you seen....that is a sign for sure....... good thinking... :wink: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

and plus I can sleep in 

Rush went out this morning and turned right around to go back inside. He's picking up and getting more does bred! I think he got the hang out it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....the jig is up... :laugh: nah...I wouldn't of went to school either.... :wink: 


HeHe...Rush isn't dumb.... he knows... it is super cold out there.... besides... he doesn't want his jewels... to get freezer burnt and not be able to service those Does.... :wink: glad... he got the hang of it...Way to go Rush.... :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL freezer burnt. 
soon 24 will be like Hawaii .. or California to him. luckily he gets the heated barn. LOL love him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 24... holy goat....that is cold...cold... :shocked: ....they say Tues ...we are suppose to dip down..... to 27 degree's LOL....yeah... I know.... tell me to get a grip... :roll: :wink: .....that that temp is warm to you.... :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, its about 28 here & enough snow to cause havoc around Seattle area.
Dont forget if you have to go out, if you dont have 4WD, shift into neutral WAY BEFORE you have to stop & avoid using brakes if sliding.
Just came down a frozen hairy steep hill. :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

most vehicles in Alaska are 4x4 ... it's just common sense. 

it's STILL raining here. But I had a friend come out and sand out driveway just now..  
I'm driving a BIG Ford f250 Superduty with a v10, almost didn't make it up our drive way and slid back about 6" from a gnarly tree. whew


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

YIKES that be close!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so annoying! We have a weather warning going on until 7am tomorrow in our area. Supposed to snow through the night and we already have a few inches, not much, but the roads are freezing pretty bad and it's been snowing all day. It was slushy this morning then started sticking. I'm thinking a lot of schools will be at least delayed ...a bunch already decided to close completely tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah no school tomorrow here either. us poor northerners huh?


----------



## Special ed (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel exactly the opposite here in Eugene OR. We got an inch of snow and they close our schools. I mean we get snow here thats a fact chain up the tires on the buses the night before set a delayed shift that the buses need to run and pick up our kids. I got to work safely and so did my wife at least some teachers or administration can make it in not all parents have the luxory of staying home to watch thier underage kids on days when we expect them to be at school. At least give us the option to be able to drop them off if the buses aren't going to run.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow! an 1" of snow and they close? that's crazy

we'd literally need to get 10" + in one night , or -40F for schools to even think about closing. 

We were in Eugen OR diving through in 2008, and people were all over the place trying to get chains on their tires and going into the ditches. it was crazy. We don't, nor do I know anybody, who has chains to put on their tires! 


thankfully, it warmed up to 35F (wow, i think it broke a record) and the roads were plowed and re sanded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow! an 1" of snow and they close? that's crazy


We are safer minded maybe....LOL :wink: but.. the funny part is ...the people that live in Alaska... are experts at driving in it..... here... where you aren't use to the driving conditions..... there are alot of accidents by driver error.... that's the ones that decide... not to chain up...to grab the road...LOL :laugh:



> we'd literally need to get 10" + in one night , or -40F for schools to even think about closing.


 holly smoly......that is quite a minimum not to have the kids go to school..... do they want everyone to go to school...dressed as a snowmen or snowwomen......HeHe.... :snowman: :snowlaugh: :snowcheese: :hammer:



> thankfully, it warmed up to 35F (wow, i think it broke a record) and the roads were plowed and re sanded.


 really they use sand....that is different... in the cities here... they spray out salt..... after it is plowed.... :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

When I lived at Ft. Greely we never missed school. sigh It was pretty interesting getting there. Most mornings I walked or skied. 

Now to make you sick....it's in the 80's here. (low end) But, it is pouring down rain. We are supposed to get a "cold snap" Friday and only get up to 48-49. BUUUURRRRR! (ducking for cover before I get hit)

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> .it's in the 80's here. (low end)


 Enjoy it... while you can..... tonight we are getting 26 degree temp...I am so cold thinking about it.... :shocked: :help: :thumb: :hi5:
OK Alaska.... no making fun.... the temps are cold for here.... not there... :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The schools here will close if we get an inch of snow. The buses just don't handle the roads very well, and a lot of the country roads are winding and narrow. BUT There are some days I am like 'they cancelled school?' and one time I think it was last year or the year before last, the county next to us which is city limits didn't cancel, but all the counties around them did. Parents called in complaining that kids shouldn't go, MANY parents did not send their kids or drive their kids.
The assistant super intendant got into a non injury collision because of the weather... uh yeah, the school board did a LOT of apologizing after that.
If they had been smart, they wouldn't have had class to begin with, especially with everyone around them cancelling. 
Thankfully, our county officials have been really good at calling the shots when it comes to weather closures.

We don't typically get a lot of snow here though. Last year we got a LOT. I think my kids missed 8 days of school last year. 
Snow doesn't scare me that bad, but Ice Storms do. 
Since I've been in KY we've had 2 nasty ice storms, in 2003 and 2009. It was not fun.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Katrina! I just now saw your post. I'm in Fairbanks and I couldn't make it to work at the feed store for two days. Monday there were school buses stuck everywhere. They ended up canceling school and college classes for two days here but not soon enough I guess. Looks like we've got possible 40 below coming soon.


----------

